# Sakakawea 1/9/05



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Today was my first day on the big lake this year. Two of us fished hard, moving around, despite the wind and cold. Ended up with a a few nice eaters and a few small ones and even a few bigger ones!  
Slow but steady action most of the day. The ice on the west end of the lake is actually pretty good, 16". The snow was beginning to drift today, making access more difficult. Snowmobiles may be the only route if we get more wind or snow.


----------

